# Regarding tooth extractions.....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have a tooth removed and what did you do, replace it, dental implant, bridge, etc.?

I have to have a second molar removed and the dentist is saying extraction is the best..due to wisdom tooth possibly erupting beside it...he figured that if I got a root canal and crown then down the road that might cause problems if this wisdom tooth ever needed to be pulled...not sure all the complexities of this but whatever.

Teeth are a pain in the ass.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I thought teeth are a pain in the mouth.

You are in Canada. Does your insurance or the govt cover all the cost? Some implants are very expensive.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Since it's to the back of your mouth, I'm not sure if it's worth all the expense to get an implant to replace the tooth that was extracted.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

No I am not going to get an implant we have dual coverage and our insurances do not cover implants at all....I think dentistryis a rip off at least here in Canada....there are so many people that go down to Mexico and get a crown, etc. for so much less up here the moment they find out you have insurance they go crazy...to do a root canal and crown up here is minimum $2,000.00 and up.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Dental implants are usually around $5,000.00 per tooth.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Just as a reminder that if it is a lower molar removed the upper molar that is right above it can be effected. If there is no support below the the upper molar can start dropping down creating another problem. Just a question, why not pull the wisdom tooth and repair the second molar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Tomara said:


> Just as a reminder that if it is a lower molar removed the upper molar that is right above it can be effected. If there is no support below the the upper molar can start dropping down creating another problem. Just a question, why not pull the wisdom tooth and repair the second molar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi it is an upper molar being removed....but good question, I will check with the referring dentist on Thursday and get a second opinion.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

highwood said:


> Anybody have a tooth removed and what did you do, replace it, dental implant, bridge, etc.?
> 
> I have to have a second molar removed and the dentist is saying extraction is the best..due to wisdom tooth possibly erupting beside it...he figured that if I got a root canal and crown then down the road that might cause problems if this wisdom tooth ever needed to be pulled...not sure all the complexities of this but whatever.
> 
> Teeth are a pain in the ass.


Had a wisdom tooth pulled. It cracked. But, it was worth it because my wisdom teeth push my other teeth in to a jumble. Since one has been pulled in my lower jaw I do not get teeth pain from the wisdom tooth that would occasionally push my other teeth.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

How old are you? It's one thing if you're older to be missing teeth but if you're young I would do what's necessary to fill the gap. I have a bridge from many years ago and recently broke a tooth in half so am now in the process of getting and implant. I would have went with the implant where the bridge is but couldn't afford it at the time. My philosophy is going forward with an implant it is a single tooth to deal with if any issues occur in the future, with a bridge you have at least two teeth affected if there's a problem so it could end up costing more for a repair. Yes the initial cost is more but a replacement crown on an implant is $900 while a replacement bridge is $2700. 

As someone else mentioned if you are missing teeth the remaining teeth in that area carry more of the load so it's easier to chip or break a tooth, and your teeth can begin shifting around too which can become very unsightly and can cause chewing issues.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

But if the wisdom tooth is still above the gumline....can you still remove it? Sorry if stupid question..I don't get wisdom teeth. 

My age is 48.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes the wisdom tooth can be removed. You are not asking stupid questions. Is the wisdom tooth coming in at a slant or stand up? If you have to lose the second molar, you might consider braces to move the wisdom tooth into the missing space. I can't say enough about keeping your natural teeth. Teeth are a big part of overall health. Braces would save having to crown teeth that support a bridge. I can't speak on implants as they were just coming into practice when I was leaving dentistry. 48 is young, think of the many years left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

See below


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry just read one of your posts. Pull the wisdom tooth, have the root canal and then the crown. No teeth lost except the pain in the rear wisdom tooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So an update...tooth extracted, from myunderstanding the reason that a root canal could not be done was the tooth was cracked so yes a root canal could have been done however when it comes to the crown, you still need good support to put a crown on and that would not have been possible.

So who knows..I am a little stressed thinking okay what do I do now? I guess we have to see what the wisdom tooth does then maybe put an implant in where the second molar was...not sure you would want to do it prior while you still have the wisdom tooth in case it causes issues...when I see my dentist in a few weeks I will mention my concerns and sees what he thinks is best going forward.

In the interim I will be getting a crown done on the other side of the mouth for a root canal I had a few years ago which I should have gotten sooner but all this teeth stuff is making me paranoid so might as well get as much done as I can.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

And get your dog's teeth cleaned too. Waiting always causes more problems. :wink2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> And get your dog's teeth cleaned too. Waiting always causes more problems. :wink2:


*It's greatly getting to the point that you've absolutely got to have comprehensive health, hospitalization, and dental insurance, even for your pets!*


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> And get your dog's teeth cleaned too. Waiting always causes more problems. :wink2:


LOL..I posted an update on that thread too...got that done two weeks ago for him..tartar gone and two teeth extractions one he had an abscess and the other was cracked.

Between him and I...lots of fun! At least I have insurance


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

highwood said:


> Anybody have a tooth removed and what did you do, replace it, dental implant, bridge, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me tell you something from a healthcare persons perspective... get a second opinion!! Please!! 
I had a friend who went to his dentist and he said he needed a root canal and he had a cavity, my friend said wow can you show me where and what tooth. He took note. He was a med student at the time. He went to another dentist and didn't say anything and the dentist told him your teeth look great but you have 2 cavities. He said where? And the dentist showed him 2 completely different teeth.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

IF you get a root canal? I don't understand the logic. Why can't you just get your wisdom teeth removed if there becomes a problem with them. 

I was told to get my wisdom teeth out 10 years ago because they can cause problems when they erupt. I said no, I don't want to do a procedure just in case something might happen. Doesn't make sense to me. I took care of my teeth. All my wisdom teeth came in just fine except one sometimes gives me a hard time. I went to a new dentist and he suggested I get the one out that bothers me from time to time. I eventually will get that ONE out.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

One step at a time. Root canals can last for years if the root of the tooth is not cracked. Since the tooth is cracked (in half, I suppose?) it is a bad candidate for a root canal. Bacteria can get into the crack and cause lots of pain when the cavity develops into the root (it happened to me...I begged the Dr. to pull it.)

Implants are amazing. I have 3, as I clench and cracked several teeth to the root. My first one has lasted for 20+ years and is still going strong. Implants help keep your bone and gum from receeding, and hold the space, so the other teeth don't move.

If you get an implant, I suggest a ShowerFloss, to keep it (and your other teeth) clean below the gumline so it stays healthy. It is a lot less messy than a sink water pick, since you do it while in the shower, and you're all wet anyway.

https://www.showerfloss.com/


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> One step at a time. Root canals can last for years if the root of the tooth is not cracked. Since the tooth is cracked (in half, I suppose?) it is a bad candidate for a root canal. Bacteria can get into the crack and cause lots of pain when the cavity develops into the root (it happened to me...I begged the Dr. to pull it.)
> 
> Implants are amazing. I have 3, as I clench and cracked several teeth to the root. My first one has lasted for 20+ years and is still going strong. Implants help keep your bone and gum from receeding, and hold the space, so the other teeth don't move.
> 
> ...


Awesome....I was talking to a girl here who had a dental implant and she has had it for 31 years no problems. 

I will check out the showerfloss. Thanks


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Let me tell you something from a healthcare persons perspective... get a second opinion!! Please!!
> I had a friend who went to his dentist and he said he needed a root canal and he had a cavity, my friend said wow can you show me where and what tooth. He took note. He was a med student at the time. He went to another dentist and didn't say anything and the dentist told him your teeth look great but you have 2 cavities. He said where? And the dentist showed him 2 completely different teeth.


My dentist is awesome and this tooth was bothering me off and on the last six months or so and then really started to get bad on the weekend so something was going on with it for sure.

One time about 10 years ago he told me I needed a root canal on a tooth that was not bothering me...so I left it and did not get the canal done, plus I talked to someone who said they were told the same thing and never bothered so I thought well I will just wait it out...well about ayear and a half later literally out of the blue the worst toothache I have ever had, and to boot my face swelled up like I have never seen before...that tooth. LOL...so that taught me if you need a root canal andyou trust your doctor just get it done.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

I had that molar removed six months ago (root canal and crown lasted several years but tooth broke and got infected).

If your molar is adjacent to your wisdom teeth (which have not erupted yet) I don't think you can do a bridge. You don't want to leave a gap, which will cause your teeth to shift.

I start my implant process next month. Luckily my insurance covers 75%. If you go the implant route, it might pay to switch to a better insurance (if you have one). It takes six months of healing post extraction to have an implant.



highwood said:


> Anybody have a tooth removed and what did you do, replace it, dental implant, bridge, etc.?
> 
> I have to have a second molar removed and the dentist is saying extraction is the best..due to wisdom tooth possibly erupting beside it...he figured that if I got a root canal and crown then down the road that might cause problems if this wisdom tooth ever needed to be pulled...not sure all the complexities of this but whatever.
> 
> Teeth are a pain in the ass.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

You can probably negotiate that down. My surgeon quoted $4k (not including the crown) but the negotiated insurance rate is $2k (no sedation, but includes bone graft if needed).



highwood said:


> Dental implants are usually around $5,000.00 per tooth.


----------

